# Goat close to birth is shaking



## Grassland Goats (May 24, 2018)

My goat had it’s due date last Friday is shaking uncontrollably on and off this morning. I can out this morning and she also had scours. She is also breathing super loud which is kind of normal but this morning it seems louder any idea what’s wrong?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh gosh this sounds like an emergency. Do you have a veterinarian available?

Do these things:

Check rectal temperature with a digital thermometer
INject B-Complex at 6cc per 100lbs subcutaneously
Check FAMACHA score (anemia in lower eyelid)
Scrub, glove, and lubricate and use two fingers to gently check if her cervix is open.
Offer her a bucket of warm water with a little molasses, Karo, or kool-aid in it
Give calcium drench, CMPK, or other calcium product
Offer pine boughs or leafy branches and see if she will eat

How long has she been scouring?

Is she walking normally or does she seem tender on her feet at all?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Agree with all above!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree, get a vet right away.


----------



## Grassland Goats (May 24, 2018)

I gave her some drench you buy at the store and are getting some propyline glycol. She seems to be a little worse on her feet but not much. She is doing better this afternoon. I just hope she goes into labor soon.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Did you check to see if her cervix has opened? A kid could block the opening and kind of halt labor. Good luck


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

how sure are you of her due date? Sounds like either ketosis or hypocalcemia (milk fever) keep up with both the cmpk and Propolyn glycol. Keep her eating...offering the goodies Salty recommended.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope she will be OK.

Watch her very closely.
If she has swollen ankles, she has preg toxemia.


----------



## Grassland Goats (May 24, 2018)

I put the Billy in on Dec 1st and we had babies a week ago already so I'm pretty sure. I don't know if she has swollen ankles, they look bonier than ever i noticed a few days ago. We had one die earlier this year due to energy deficiency. So we are looking super hard to make sure she is still eating we got her some super good hay today and she didn't take to it super fast but after a little while she started gobbling it down. We are planning on getting some feed lime for calcium, but do we need to just get calcium drench?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get calcium drench yes. 

Also check her keytone levels.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

What are you feeding her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good question.
Is she getting alfalfa hay?


----------



## Grassland Goats (May 24, 2018)

She is getting feeding lime loose mineral pellets with minerals in it corn and hay really green don’t know what type it is though


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lime, why?

She needs alfalfa hay or alfalfa pellets, she needs calcium at this stage of pregnancy.
Find out what kind of hay you have. 

What kind of corn, crimped, whole, crushed? Not the best idea.
But if you can only get or can't afford more expensive grains.
Go with a little sweet cob it has (molasses) in it, this would be better, than just corn. Or if you can afford a good sweet feed get that. 
This will keep her in check. 
After she kids, continue to feed the sweet feed, until the bag is gone. 
Then she doesn't need it anymore.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree :up:
also since you are sure on breeding time frame..you could induce labor...


----------



## Grassland Goats (May 24, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Lime, why?
> 
> She needs alfalfa hay or alfalfa pellets, she needs calcium at this stage of pregnancy.
> Find out what kind of hay you have.
> ...


Lime is calcium carbonate and she has whole corn. Thanks for the suggestions


----------

